# 24-7 vids



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

Anybody watch the ZINK 24-7 vids?
What do you think of them?
Like the reality based concept?

Anybody ever watch the reality based Flyway Highway show on the Outdoor channel?
Thoughts?


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Just bought Zinks 24-7 Runnin Traffic video. This is the second zink video I have seen and I think there great. Shows the real work behind waterfowl hunting unlike some of the videos out there where it seems like its more like a job(Foiles) to them. They get some up close and personal shots with I dont know how many geese just feet away from their blinds, gets the heart going in the off season!!!! Would recommend watching one. As for the flyway highway boys, what a bunch a hooligans :eyeroll:

Any other Zink videos you would recommend?


----------



## blacklab33 (Feb 10, 2007)

:withstupid: zink 24 7 its in the blood was pretty cool. the decoy making process and call process was awesome. the truck broke down and was a boring few min detour. the snows were awesome the duck hunts were great. i like it a lil bit better over runnin traffic. running traffic they shoot a specklebelly from 15 feet away with heavy shot and rips the gooses chest right off and guts and all is dangling out. pretty grusome. but its still a good video. i have one that i wouldnt mind selling to you :beer:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

24-7 cluckin crazy, its their first video, its probably the best one


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I wonder why Big Shawn went from Zink to Foiles this last year, I talked to him for a while at game fair, figured I better not ask. You guys ever hear that boy do his routine? Absolutely amazing.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i own runnin traffic that is an awesome dvd..

as for the Flyway Highway i love that show its fun to have some humor in the show never miss an episode


----------



## blacklab33 (Feb 10, 2007)

diver_sniper said:


> I wonder why Big Shawn went from Zink to Foiles this last year, I talked to him for a while at game fair, figured I better not ask. You guys ever hear that boy do his routine? Absolutely amazing.


if you go to www.callingducks.com you can hear big shawn do all the sounds of the canada goose with a foiles. also if you go to www.gundogsonline.com they have the cystic fibrous? calling competition and shows shawn using a zink. i never heard why he went to them but foiles announced it on his site once he moved strange. i guess he was tired of zink and got offered. either way hes really good.


----------



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

I own cluckin crazy and it is great another good one is fowl pursuit, I also watch flyway highway and those guys are like the imatture kids in school of waterfowl hunters


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Triple B said:


> 24-7 cluckin crazy, its their first video, its probably the best one


What?!? In the Blood is the first video! Just look at their decoys, they don't even have flocked heads yet. In Cluckin' Crazy they are already using fully flocks by the end. I'm sorry Cluckin' Crazy just didn't do it for me. That first video, in the Blood, kicked me in the nuts. I was freaking out, jumping up and down when they let those snows circle and circle. Then they flip the lids on 10,000 ducks and shoot those neck collars , that is a frickin' good cinematic adventure right there.

Running traffic got them back in the groove. The spring snow goose part is pretty cool and for guys that just like seeing a lot of birds getting killed it is great. My favorite part about these movies is that they show set up and interaction between the people. It makes you actually are there. Makes for a much better movie that watching Jeff Foiles put out 300 decoys and basically just pass shoot. Not to mention I get sick of hearing Foiles cluck non-stop.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Goosebuster say what u want, but clucking crazy came out first, maybe thay have some older video in it's in the blood, but i own both of them and clukin crazy hit the stores first!!


----------



## blacklab33 (Feb 10, 2007)

yeah it did. you can look anywhere. if you see the preview for runnin traffic it says first they though cluckin crazy was insane then they though its in the blood couldnt be topped. well heres runnin traffic. also they might of put older films togehter or not had all flocked head decoys. :withstupid:


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

1. 24-7 It's In The Blood 
2. 24/7 Cluckin' Crazy
3. 24/7 Runnin' Trafiic
4. Big Shawn left the Z Unit; because he couldn't beat any of the Zink crew in wrestling.  That guy can truly call though. Saw him in Peoria, IL last summer. In my opinion he should have won the competition. Nothing against the other's, there was exceptional talent there.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I guess that doesn't make any sense then, they show him making the decoys that they use in the Cluckin' Crazy, they show him getting the paint job on his truck that he has in Cluckin' Crazy, They don't even have lookers in In the Blood which they do in Cluckin' Crazy.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

In the blood was first, Cluckin crazy advertises right away at the very beginning of the movie.

My guess on part of the reason Shawn switched is because he seems to enjoy being a salesman, a real PR man. He talked me into buying a call, let me blow his own personal show time, sat and talked with me even after I'd paid and there was no further sales to be made. I bet he didn't get to do that much with Zink, I don't think they go to as many outdoors shows as Foiles does.


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

GooseBuster, are you going "Back in Time" or forward. The way you've decribed your sequence of time would put Cluckin' Crazy second, think about it!! Do you understand upwind from downwind?


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

GooseBuster, because you questioned the sequence right after my post it appeared you were somewhat out of touch. As I read the earlier posts I see that you are addressing the posters in front of me. No offense man; you are right on with your 24/7 sequence.


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

in my opinion i think Shawn just felt he couldnt get any farther with Zink. I mean it took him to the Worlds a few times and he couldnt win. Maybe he just thought he had to try sumthin new, but he didnt win it with Foiles this year either so...im not sure and yes Cluckin Crazy was 2nd!!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

addictedtogeese said:


> in my opinion i think Shawn just felt he couldnt get any farther with Zink. I mean it took him to the Worlds a few times and he couldnt win. Maybe he just thought he had to try sumthin new, but he didnt win it with Foiles this year either so...im not sure and yes Cluckin Crazy was 2nd!!!


By this do you mean the calls Zink produces couldn't get him any farther? I don't think that actually has to much to do with it. Field Hudnall won his world with a call he threw together for himself in the Zink shop, that's how we got the Money Maker. If Shawn wanted to do that he could as well. Walking onto the stage at the world is a pretty big deal, I doubt any call maker would tell a guy that works for him exactly what call he has to blow. Just so long as it has "Foiles" or "Zink" etched into the side of it. Sales are going to go up for whoever wins, so whatever it takes, that's what they'll do.


----------



## blacklab33 (Feb 10, 2007)

i read a forum on here eariler about fred and feild paying off the judges for feild to win or something  . doubt its true but just wanted to see if anyone had little detail or if any about it?


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

in the Blood was First- I talked with Clay Hudnall to confirm

The talk about paying judges off is entirely untrue


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, I was going to say, those guys have enough respect for the game to never do something like that. And even if they did try they would have to talk every judge there into it, and then even if they did it would be pretty obvious, more than just the judges know what a good routine sounds like, no way did that happen.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Triple B said:


> 24-7 cluckin crazy, its their first video, its probably the best one


you guys totally misunderstood me, its the first one I owned, geez, gosh, :lol: anyways i know of a few places that carried cluckin crazy before in the blood, thats why i thought it was first, they are all damn good though


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

The 24-7 video is great. I agree that Zink videos are way better than the others. The foiles ones are good if you dont want to learn anything and just want to see falling geese. As for the "Flyway Highway" all I can say is WOW!! I force myself to watch it only because it is waterfowl hunting. They cant call or shoot and kinda make me feel smart after watching them!! What happened to Waterfowler TV on the outdoor channel, it was great?


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

By this do you mean the calls Zink produces couldn't get him any farther? I don't think that actually has to much to do with it. Field Hudnall won his world with a call he threw together for himself in the Zink shop, that's how we got the Money Maker. If Shawn wanted to do that he could as well. Walking onto the stage at the world is a pretty big deal, I doubt any call maker would tell a guy that works for him exactly what call he has to blow. Just so long as it has "Foiles" or "Zink" etched into the side of it. Sales are going to go up for whoever wins, so whatever it takes, that's what they'll do.[/quote]

I didnt say that the call maker told him he had to blow a specific call. For all we know (and some of you guys might) he threw a call or two together as well and didnt work out. I was just stating that that could have been a possibility as to why he switched


----------

